# Most aggessive Piranha????????



## jaws the albino (Apr 18, 2004)

What is the most aggessive piranha you can buy i've heard it was the serra brandti


----------



## crashbfc (Jan 3, 2005)

*


jaws the albino said:



What is the most aggessive piranha you can buy i've heard it was the serra brandti
[snapback]445826[/snapback]​

Click to expand...

 close its the black pianha serra brandti is second meanest*


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

one thats out of the water


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

the meanest piranha is the hungriest piranha


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

crashbfc said:


> *
> close its the black pianha serra brandti is second meanest
> [snapback]826951[/snapback]​*


*














*


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

hahaha


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

my caribes









i would say a mixed pygo shoal that hasnt been fed in 2 weeks


----------



## BruceLee420 (Nov 19, 2004)

i agreee with the dude who said the hungriest piranha...im so sick of everyone claiming that damn piraya and caribe are so much better than red bellies...ive seen so many videos where they have redbellies and those piranhas in a tank together and in every video its the same they are all equal i never see the redbellies run away from a fish they are f*cking up so they are aggresive i mean wut the hell is wrong with these people..if u want a good setup get like around a hundred gallon tank put 3 red bellies in there then when u got the money add a caribe or piraya simply put!!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Here we go again







It al depends on the personality of the individual fish and like Traumatic have said how hungry they are.


----------



## RBPIRANHA 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

i don't know. red bellies are scared when they are not in a shoal, but caribes are still aggresive if not shoaled. I don't know, but I've heard many people say that some of the serralasmus are much more aggresive than pygos. 
maybe serralasmus r more aggressive than pygos.


----------



## BIGBLOCC 455 (Oct 21, 2004)

Step 1: Stir the sh*t

Step 2: Let it simmer

Just having some fun

Really thou, All fish have different personalities so if you buy a fish just for it's aggressiveness you will be disappointed. I'm pretty sure 50% of the people on this board has been there and done that. But from what's said the irritans seem to be the most fun/active/outgoing fish from what I have read, and Brantii probably a close 2nd or tie. The choice is yours, good luck with whatever you end up with







Oops, I mean







.


----------



## piranhas in farmdale (Jan 3, 2004)

any piranha ca be agressive


----------



## The_Spoot (Nov 15, 2004)

Nobody should answer these questions. Some one who knows there stuff on each species of piranha should pin a good thread up. On this topic so those new to this hobby may understand the likes of an aggressive scale.


----------



## The_Spoot (Nov 15, 2004)

The_Spoot said:


> Nobody should answer these questions. Some one who knows there stuff on each species of piranha should pin a good thread up. On this topic so those new to this hobby may understand the likes of an aggressive scale.
> [snapback]828581[/snapback]​


 I think that made sense lol...


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

All piranha are agressive. Some more than others E.G.

What is the most agressive dog? People say pitbulls, rotts, its all in the matter of how they are kept, and their genetics, and how you treat them. RBP are great in numbers. Serra can be mean...etc.


----------

